# duck boat paint



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok i know you can get different pants at different places but i am just going to stick with the parkers stuff from cabelas because i can order it easier than looking all over heck.

my question is what color base paint... im gonna buy the gallon jug... there is sand tan, dead grass, marsh grass, and hunter green..... so which one should i get?

i am also purchasing the 8 can spray paint kit... probably not the stencils though.... ill make my own stencils

its a 14 ft flat bottom.....

it will be mostly for hunting rivers and shiawasee

any suggestions on colors and what to use more of and less of would be nice...

i need to get this done before season! and i kinda wanted to try it out before the end of early goose season but if i dont make it thats fine.

thanks for any info... i already read up on how to prep and have already done a ton of that so just paint questions here.. thanks
-Craig


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I bought the marsh grass color to paint up my 1648 a few years back.

1 quart did the whole exterior with enough left over to probably paint it again if need be.

Prep is everything, we scuffed the whole exterior with scothbrite pads (green ones) and then wiped it down with acetone and sprayed it.

It's been eight years since that paint job and the only issues are that ir bubbed off where the bottom hits the rollers when pulling over the dike at Mouillee. Can't blame that on the paint at all.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

the autumn gold color in the parkers spray is roughly the same color as dead corn/grass. Good for flooded corn or grassy river banks. I've had the parker sprays on my jon for about 7 years now and they've held up quite well.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks for the info....can anyone else chime in.... i kinda want to order the paint tonight... lots to do before the opener


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

i had the same dillema.. after thinking about it i went with the olive drab. i got the H.S. Camo gallon from gander mountain. i figured it would stand out less on the water than a lighter color; with birds being above you, the water is going to be the backdrop of your boat, as opposed to whats next to it (river bank, grass etc.). i sprayed some black shadows over the green base coat, then cut my own grass stencils and sprayed over it with the 4 or 5 spray can kit. pic:










are you putting a blind on it?


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

If you're going to buy Parker paint for your boat, why buy it from Cabela's when you can get it direct from Parker? I bought mine direct and got it within a couple of days. Here's the link: http://www.parkercoatings.com/


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

What ever you use for a base make sure it is the primary color you want. Most use some sort of Olive Drab Green color as a base. Why because it works great. When I was in the Corps and painting camo on trucks. We sprayed the whole truck with OD green. Then added the black and brown. When it was for a desert camo pattern we used Sand brown for the base. Then we added the other shades of brown. Your base color is your pirmary color you want.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah i was thinking going dark would be the best idea... and then use the spray cans for stenciling..... 


As of right now i dont have a blind for the boat but my buddy is an engineer and likes tinkering so i was thinking of having him help me put a blind on it... but its a really light/ thin metal 14ft flatbottom... its pretty dang old too so its nothing real great... not sure how well it would work for putting an actually blind on top of it..... might consider it though...... why do you ask?

and thanks for the pic... that is like what i want to do...


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

HunterHawk said:


> ... its pretty dang old too so its nothing real great... not sure how well it would work for putting an actually blind on top of it...


lol, did you look at mine?? :lol: i found a registration from the 60's on it when i picked it up.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

oh thats a boat... i thought it was a wagon for your decoys:lol:.. haha.. just kidding i cant see it that well (as in the whole boat) but it looks simialar to mine... the registration on this boat before i got it out of my dads barn was 1985.... the year i was born.... wonder why he stoped hunting so much..... darn it all having kids huh.... thats the year i was born..... he had to stop right around that same time im thinking..... im slowly getting him back into it though.... loves goose hunting...just have to get him back into ducks... he used to duck hunt more than he did goose...

why did you ask if i was putting a blind on it bender?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

they only have the hunter green in quart sizes... and that was their darkest color... hmmmmm... i wonder if a quart is enough... i thought i read somewhere where it was... i probably wouldnt be doing the inside... the inside is all black because i coated it with that truck bed liner stuff you can buy at mijers.... worked ok but i thought it would be a little better... might add another coat of that... im thinking hunter green the outside and bottom... and then the spray kit with my own stencils on the outside to camo it. and maybe stenciling on the inside too just to break up the black a bit.... these leaks better be stopped after the truck bed lining, silicone stuff, and paint.... if not i guess i can say i tried real hard right


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

was just gonna say if you're doing a blind over it anyways, any flat color would be fine. i'd do the green though.

i'm building a scissor blind out of conduit for mine. you can see from the pic i have the realgrass already (c'mon rose lake).. just need to pick a pattern for the netting to use when hunting wooded swamps and rivers (which is 80% of my hunting).

check gander mountain for that H.S. Camo paint; my gallon was like $24, and obviously no shipping charge. the 4 color spray can set will be right next to it too.


----------

